# Windows 7 Language Pack



## i1yas (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey guys i have an imported note book with windows 7 Home Premium in Italian language but i can understand only English i have searched some topic about language changing packs but all packs only support Windows 7 Ultimate or Professional versions.can someone help me?


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 24, 2013)

That is pretty much it.
MUI packs are only available in the entreprise or ultimate editions of windows 7 (and windows vista).



Your best option is to get a windows copy with your native language and reinstall.

EDIT: Oh, and all versions of windows 8 have MUI packs.


----------

